# Deputy Sheriff Tom Wilson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]




















[/TD][TD]Deputy Sheriff Tom Wilson 
*Warren County Sheriff's Department
Mississippi*
End of Watch: Sunday, May 17, 2009
Biographical Info
*Age:* 39
*Tour of Duty:* 17 years
*Badge Number:* WC-44
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, May 17, 2009
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Tom Wilson was killed in an automobile accident on U.S. 61 while responding to a call. He had heard dispatchers checking on an ambulance that had been dispatched to a call and volunteered to check on their well being.

As he responded to the scene his patrol car hit a spot of standing water, hydroplaned, and overturned. Deputy Wilson suffered fatal injuries and was pronounced dead at the scene.

Deputy Wilson had served with the Warren County Sheriff's Department for one year and had previously served with the Vicksburg Police Department for 16 years. He is survived by his wife, son, and stepson.
Agency Contact Information
Warren County Sheriff's Department
1000 Grove Street
Vicksburg, MS 39180

Phone: (601) 636-1761

_*Please contact the Warren County Sheriff's Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

RIP


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Rest in Peace Deputy Wilson


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

RIP


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Deputy


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)




----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

RIP Deputy Wilson.


----------

